# Project pictures are sideways???



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

Does anyone know why some of my project pictures won't appear the way they are supposed to? Most of my pictures are rotated around to be in landscape format. I'm assuming it is the LJ site doing this? I even tried rotating the files before uploading them and it still came out sideways…


----------



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, it looks like the site will only let you upload pictures in landscape format. *sigh.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have uploaded photos that are portrait. I think that when this problem has been brought up before it was because the source of the photo did not have the proper data that told what the orientation was. Are your pictures from a camera, or are they from something like a phone or tablet? I think phone pictures have been the source of a lot of this type problem.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I rotate it the wrong way then save. Rotate right side up and save. iPhone4 here.


----------



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

Hm… I'll have to try rotating it again then I guess. Life, I'm taking pictures from my phone so you're probably right. *sigh


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

if you're taking the pics with your Phone, you can only take them in landscape mode (hold the phone sideways, not vertical). If you take them vertically, they will be saved sideways.

I had the same problem until I figured it out


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Upload 'em to your computer. Then right-click and open with "paint". In paint, rotate to be upright correctly. Close paint with "X" in top right corner and when it asks if you want to save, say "Yes".

Now when you upload to LJs, the pix will be upright.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

You can also crop them on the iPhone and that will allow them to upload in the proper orientation. That's how I do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You can load them In landscape or portrait mode, the data just has to be there to tell LJ whether it's up or down. Saving them as thefridge has explained will let them be displayed like you want.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Yup, it's an iPhone issue. What kind of computer are you using when you post them? If it is a Mac, send them to yourself using iMessage instead of by email, save them, and you won't have to rotate them.


----------

